# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  White Mountains vs. lake placid

## Maureenm

Looking for some opinions and ideas on these two areas for a three day jaunt from New YOrk area around Sept 17 or so... SBH not in the picture for this year .. any recommendations for lake view lodging .. we like to hike (day trips only)...first of all trying to determine which would be better for us, as I said hiking, and enjoying nice views and meals..thank you

----------


## MIke R

they are both gorgeous popular areas..I live in one and visit one regularly..so what do you want to know???..White Mts encompasses a very large area..you ll have to narrow down a town/area for me to comment

----------


## Maureenm

thanks Mike.. I don't know anything about either area.. we are looking for a romantic spot, with beautiful views, maybe some lake activity, hiking... a charming town, etc.. we are open..we live in westchester county and looking for something that is not more than four hours or so away.. we love acadia national park, northeast harbour  but it it too long a drive ... maybe North Conway, Mt Washington area.. we have never been to either area and are looking forward to experiencing something different than our usual haunts..

----------


## MIke R

well look where I live...

www.waterville.com

its pretty nice.....for all the  things you want...

look at this

http://sugarhillinn.com/

our go to "gotta get away for a night" place and the food there is outstanding....

look at this on Lake Winn

http://www.booking.com/hotel/us/chur...Fcad4AodDCgAdw





look at this...in North Conway

http://www.the1785inn.com/

another one of our "gotta get away for a night" places and it also has an outstanding restaurant

and on Squam Lake ( where On Golden Pond was filmed)...look at this

http://www.manorongoldenpond.com/

----------


## MIke R

cant help you much with Lake Placid as we stay at a friends house (she works with the Olympic bobsledders and Luge trainers)...but its a great town with much to offer

----------


## KevinS

For the Big Lake in NH, Winnipesaukee, check out the Inns At Mills Falls in Meredith.  Our favourite is Church Landing.  http://millfalls.com/  Pricey, but for the few times that we stay there, worth it.  We usually stay with friends on a different part of the lake.

if you have a fun-to-drive rental car then the Kancamagus Highway is a fun drive.  Even with a boring rental car it's a scenic drive.  I like it in the early morning, before the cops have had their coffee.

----------


## MIke R

I put that Inn in my post

----------


## KevinS

Yeah, but I actually stay there.  You and family meet me there for dinner, Rhum Vanille, and firework viewing off of my balcony, LOL.

----------


## MIke R

good point....LOL

----------


## Maureenm

Thank you so much Mike and Kevin. I was thinking of the Inns at Mills Falls area. I will check all of this out. I know u have to make res soon as sept is popular.

----------


## MIke R

foliage starts in the far north around then....gets to us about a week after..peaks for us around Columbus Day..so you re no where near the really insane busy times

----------

